# How much does an ESP custom shop ACTUALLY cost?



## sakeido (Feb 13, 2007)

I was just wondering how much an ESP custom shop guitar actually costs. They seem to be way cheaper then a Jackson custom.. but they quote the retail price too, which seems to be way higher then you actually have to pay. My last Jackson custom quote was something like $6400usd but it was marked down almost 50% and ESP's custom quotes are like $4700usd for a 7 string but what is their markdown on those? 


Anyone know? Please?


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jeff?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 13, 2007)

I heard in the 3000-3500 price range, depending on options, dont quote me on it tho

Either way since ur across the border your going to have to pay retarded customs fee.. isnt it like 17% or something??

Id say best off getting a kxk, their only around the $1500 range so customs wont totally rape you, not to mention exchange of USD to CDN


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

Why would you pay retarded custom fees? You just order it through the dealer.

I have no idea how much it would cost, best bet is to talk to your local dealer.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Feb 13, 2007)

Customs fee and import taxes are in the law. That's why I'd have to pay extra 22% for the product+shipping here in Finnyland. And I think about 3% of all that as customs fee.
If I ordered through a dealer, someone else would have to pay those (maybe not as much though), and they'd charge me in the end.


I suppose in Canada it'd be cheaper to order it through some friends/whatever in the US and just take it across the border as luggage.


----------



## b3n (Feb 13, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Id say best off getting a kxk



Not if what he wants is an ESP...


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 13, 2007)

you wanna find out? do the online quote at esp, then contact a dealer and findout how much it is, simple as that.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2007)

Find an online dealership that'll let you make and order a custom through them... because tax from buying it "in person" on a $3000 guitar is just nasty. I learned that from when i talked to GC about getting a Jackson Custom. So i talked to the guys at www.GuitarAsylum.com, and they can order the customs and sell it to you online. So find an online dealer in Canada if you can hehe


----------



## dowenprs (Feb 13, 2007)

Of course it depends on your dealer, mind was like 6300ish list/retail price what ever. I paid just a tad under 4000 for mine. Mine is pretty loaded too, it's going to be 7 banger bari, ebony board, 24 frets, no inlay, camo paint job(this added quite a bit to the price), neck thru, string thru, emgs, pointed headstock, horizon. I should have her anytime now, supposed to be arriving here this week or next week. I priced out same thing but just in snow white, and it came out to be just under 3000 for it. It all depends on your dealer though, you got to find a good dealer.



Peace

Dan


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you get a 7 from ESP?


----------



## dowenprs (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep, you sure can. I've got one coming any day now(supposedly), so i will hopefully be posting a bunch of pics for you guys here soon. Mine is a baritone 7 horizon. It's going to be sweet!!!




Peace

Dan


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Can you get a 7 from ESP?


lol. ESP'll make you a 30 string if you want it. Unlike other places, ESP will make you whatever you want (as long as it doesn't break copyrights).


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2007)

why would you get a custom shop ESP, when you're paying enough to have a truly custom guitar made for you? once you hit 2K +, you can pay a luthier to make your guitar to your specs, and you're Not paying anything extra just because it has his name on it, or your name (if you so choose). but if you want to own a custom shop ESP, go fer it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 13, 2007)

^ Yeah as I was saying, a KxK can get you EXACTLY what the ESP can, except the name on the headstock and the $2000+ dollars.

If they are charging alot for a camo paintjob, Id HATE to see what a Quilt top would add on to their price lol


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2007)

I love ESP guitars but I never would order a custom piece from them, unless I was an endorser. With the prices the likes of Bernie Rico Jr and KxK offer, I could never justify it. Or if you really wanna maximize your money, you could get something like 10 used Carvin 7s for the price of an ESP


----------



## noodles (Feb 13, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol. ESP'll make you a 30 string if you want it. Unlike other places, ESP will make you whatever you want (especially if it breaks copyrights).



Fixed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 13, 2007)

One thing that I don't like about KxK is lack of options. I want a carved top 7 with an OFR or Kahler or something, and I like neck angle. Of course, if I had had the money back when he was offering those $1k customs I would have jumped on it since the price is too good to be true, but still, I don't think he even offers carved tops at all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

noodles said:


> Fixed.


 you and your hate


----------



## sakeido (Feb 13, 2007)

b3n said:


> Not if what he wants is an ESP...



Exactly


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I love ESP guitars but I never would order a custom piece from them, unless I was an endorser. With the prices the likes of Bernie Rico Jr and KxK offer, I could never justify it. Or if you really wanna maximize your money, you could get something like 10 used Carvin 7s for the price of an ESP



Do you know the ballpark of a Rico JR price by chance? (more specifically, a vixen 7 )


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Feb 14, 2007)

Depends wich model since the 7 string option is $325 add it to the following vixens.
bolt on standard $2200.--
neckthru standard $2300.--
there are also the deluxe versions wich start with mahogany wings instead of alder and use transparent colors. and cost $2800.00 for the neck thru. And $2600 for the bolt on. 
All come with ebony fingerboards and an awesome array of cool inlay designs to choose from.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> One thing that I don't like about KxK is lack of options. I want a carved top 7 with an OFR or Kahler or something, and I like neck angle. Of course, if I had had the money back when he was offering those $1k customs I would have jumped on it since the price is too good to be true, but still, I don't think he even offers carved tops at all.



actually, he did have a carved top on the superstrats and you can send him a part to install on your custom


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> actually, he did have a carved top on the superstrats and you can send him a part to install on your custom



the superstrants werent custom, just small batch with limited options. thats how price was kept down. otherwise i would have ordered one


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 14, 2007)

=[


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 14, 2007)

LEWY7777777 said:


> Depends wich model since the 7 string option is $325 add it to the following vixens.
> bolt on standard $2200.--
> neckthru standard $2300.--
> there are also the deluxe versions wich start with mahogany wings instead of alder and use transparent colors. and cost $2800.00 for the neck thru. And $2600 for the bolt on.
> All come with ebony fingerboards and an awesome array of cool inlay designs to choose from.



Holy crap. If I ever decide to get a real job....


----------



## jforsythe (Feb 14, 2007)

I tried ordering an ESP Eclipse 7 custom over a year ago and spoke to one of the ESP guys directly that deals with the custom shop in Japan. He said that any custom guitar starts at $2000, and it's automatically $3000 for any 7 string; that doesn't included cost of features or paintjob. My quote came out to be like $3800. Unfortunately, I don't remember if that's list price or sale price. If it is list, I think you're supposed to multiply the amount by .70. Hope that helps.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2007)

Stuff that's like just changing the paint job, etc. is cheaper than say, changing a bridge system. The more like a standard model it is, the cheaper it will be.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> actually, he did have a carved top on the superstrats and you can send him a part to install on your custom



No he didn't. He had a radiused top.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol. ESP'll make you a 30 string if you want it. Unlike other places, ESP will make you whatever you want (as long as it doesn't break copyrights).



Actually, they'll do that, too. You'll just have to order it through a Japanese dealer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, they'll do that, too. You'll just have to order it through a Japanese dealer.


or outside the us...same goes with any place, really...at least they don't do it in the US like a lot of other luthiers. Guitars are different anyway :meh: people will order what they want from the place they want.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Do you know the ballpark of a Rico JR price by chance? (more specifically, a vixen 7 )



My Vixen 7 custom cost 1999.99, and was completed in 3 months. Bernie's prices have gone up by $100 in 2007, but not a big deal. Not exactly KxK cheap, but beats $3500 like most of the 'big guys'.


----------

